# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  ميسي يؤكد رغبة برشلونة في مواصلة الانتصارات

## GSM-AYA

* أشاد النجم الأرجنتيني الدولي ليونيل ميسي مهاجم برشلونة الأسباني بأداء الفريق في المباراة التي فاز فيها على مانشستر يونايتد الإنجليزي 3/1 مساء أمس السبت في نهائي بطولة دوري أبطال أوروبا لكرة القدم بملعب ويمبلي في العاصمة البريطانية لندن.  
وصرح ميسي للصحفيين عقب المباراة التي فاز بجائزة أفضل لاعب فيها بأن "ما حققه الفريق شيء مذهل".  
وسجل المهاجم الأرجنتيني البالغ من العمر 23 عاما الهدف الثاني لبرشلونة وأثبت أنه لا يمكن إيقافه من قبل لاعبي مانشستر يونايتد، ليفوز برشلونة بالمباراة ويحرز لقبه الرابع في البطولة الأوروبية.  
وحصد ميسي أمس ثالث ميدالية له مع برشلونة في دوري الأبطال حيث سجل في المباراة التي فاز فيها الفريق على مانشستر يونايتد 2/صفر في نهائي بطولة عام 2009 بالعاصمة الإيطالية روما كما فاز للمرة الأولى مع الفريق باللقب الأوروبي في عام 2006 رغم أن الإصابة حرمته من المشاركة في المباراة النهائية التي فاز فيها الفريق على أرسنال الإنجليزي 2/1 .  
وقال ميسي "نريد مواصلة الفوز بالبطولات".  
وأضاف "لكي أكون أمينا، لقد كنا الأفضل وكنا نستحق هذا الفوز. عندما نعود للعمل "استعدادا للموسم الجديد"، سنعود في الوضع الذي نحن فيه الآن، لأن هذا فريق انتصارات ولن يفقد هذه الصفة".  
ولدى سؤاله عن هدفه المقبل، قال ميسي إن هدفه الآن هو "الفوز بلقب كوبا أمريكا "التي يخوضها في تموز/يوليو المقبل ضمن صفوف المنتخب الأرجنتيني"، وعندما يبدأ الموسم، سنرى".  
وصرح مواطنه خافيير ماسكيرانو الذي انتقل مجددا من اللعب في خط الوسط إلى مركز قلب الدفاع ليحل مكان كارلس بويول، في تصريحات لشبكة "سكاي تي.في" قائلا "نحن سعداء حقا. لقد هزمنا فريقا رائعا ولعبنا بالطريقة التي نعرفها. الفوز بالبطولة الأوروبية يعد أكبر لقب لأي لاعب".  
وأضاف "في الشهرين الماضيين، لعبت في مركز قلب الدفاع، هذا ليس مركزي الطبيعي، لكنني حاولت تقديم أفضل ما لدي من أجل الفريق، وأشعر بالسعادة لأننا أحرزنا اللقب". "د ب أ"*

----------

